# Son just shipped off to basic training



## madeintheusa (Jul 8, 2010)

*** UPDATE *** NEW PIC  My son Patrick (nevamiss270) just shipped off to Ft Benning for 9 weeks of BCT.  Since he has been 5 years old I have had him in the deer stand with me, he has seen me take my biggest buck a 10 point and I have been with him when he has taken all 3 of his 8 points.  Been a  fishing, bow, blackpowder and rifle companion for the last 18 years, gonna miss him this season, hope to squeeze in a weekend or two, good luck son.  Hot, humid and alot of hard work and he loves it!!!   HOOOOAH!!!!   A CO 2-47 4th platoon Death Dealers - Bring the Pain!!! PROUD parents of an ARMY SOLDIER!!!!


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## golffreak (Jul 8, 2010)

Tell your son that I appreciate his service to our country. I know you must be very proud.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 8, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jul 8, 2010)

Ft. Benning School for Boys.  Good place to start! God Bless


----------



## Hoss (Jul 8, 2010)

Give him our best and be sure to tell him we thank him.

Hoss


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 8, 2010)

golffreak said:


> Tell your son that I appreciate his service to our country. I know you must be very proud.



X 100 ....

tell em congrats from us please ....


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

thank you and congrats!!! we appreciate everything youre doing for us


----------



## shadow2 (Jul 8, 2010)

He will be fine.. and should still be able to get some huting in with you this fall..

Let hime know time will fly by it seems like it was yesterday that i was getting on the same bus and that was over ten years ago now..


----------



## capt stan (Jul 8, 2010)

He has more....."stuff" then most kids his age. We need more american youth like that. Good work Mom and Dad, be proud!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 8, 2010)

Good Deal


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jul 8, 2010)

Brave young man. Thank you and thank God!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 8, 2010)

Pass on our thanks.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 8, 2010)

shadow2 said:


> Let hime know time will fly by it seems like it was yesterday that i was getting on the same bus and that was over ten years ago now..



How true that is!
Twenty five years gone by for me.

Tell him to make lifelong friendships and mental videos.  
Live every day to the fullest!


----------



## smitty (Jul 8, 2010)

*Congrats For Rasing a Warrior !!!*

I took that same bus ride to Ft Benning School for Boys almost 30 years ago !!! Thats the change we need to be seeing.......


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 8, 2010)

Boy its sure hot down here right now! He'll be fine and meet some good life long friends while he's here.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 8, 2010)

Tell your son that I thank him for his service. I know you are proud.


----------



## James151 (Jul 8, 2010)

thank him for his service, and thank you

best wishes.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 8, 2010)

May God bless him and your family!!   Thanks from the Morrell's.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks to your son!

I see these young folks serving on a regular basis. I couldn't be prouder, it gives me great hope for the future.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome....you should be proud!


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 9, 2010)

You must be proud, but I wouldn't let my son go.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats!

Its been 23 years since I stepped onto the bus for my trip to the Benning School For Wayward Boys.

Tell him HOORAH! from this old Infantryman to a future member of the "BLUE CORD MAFIA"


WHY IS THE SKY BLUE?

BECAUSE GOD LOVES THE INFANTRY!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2010)

You've gotta be proud of a young man like that. Tell him thanks.


----------



## propwins (Jul 9, 2010)

You can be very proud of your son! Thank God for young men who are brought up right and are proud enough of their country to serve.  Believe me, he will look back on his service and his fellow troopers with real pride in the future.  May God watch over him


----------



## THERAKE (Jul 9, 2010)

Tell him thanks!We all owe a service man for our freedom!


----------



## chase870 (Jul 10, 2010)

Way to go 25 years ago I attended the Infantry School at Ft. Benning as well. You can be proud of your son for sure. A Baby Blue Cord hangs from the rear view mirror of every truck I drive. Congrats and upon graduation tell your son welcome to the "Brother Hood"


----------



## swampbogger (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats and thanks to him. My 2 boys both joined the military, 1 air force,1 marine.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 10, 2010)

I thank your son for defending his country.I did my BCT at Benning in 1966, about this same time of year at Sand Hill. Hot weather, and lots of gnats. He will never be the same.


----------



## whitetails23 (Jul 10, 2010)

I know how good of a guy he is....I worked with him at Bass Pro for years. Gob bless you and Patrick


----------



## kingofthehill (Jul 10, 2010)

Tell your son thanks for defending this country!


----------



## m1rt2n3 (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Son (Jul 10, 2010)

Good for him. The experiences will help him throughout his life.
Thanks to your Son for taking a turn at serving our Nation.


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Jul 13, 2010)

He will come back a better "man"


----------



## Marine (Jul 16, 2010)

You must be very proud! I will never forget the look on my Dad's face he saw me for the first after my graduation at Parris Island. I knew he was very proud! Joining the Military was the best thing I could have ever done for my self. Tell him to take it all in because when its all said and done it will be the best times of his life. I wish him the best!


Semper Fi
Sgt. John Keeney USMC


----------



## carver (Jul 16, 2010)

Gods speed


----------



## MissionMagnet (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats to him, give him a hooah! for us


----------



## Mosin (Jul 19, 2010)

It's kids like Him that gives me hope for our future.  You did good raising him.  Thank you.


----------



## catch22 (Jul 19, 2010)

*service*



Paymaster said:


> Tell your son that I thank him for his service. I know you are proud.



X100

God bless him and your family!


----------



## ronpasley (Jul 20, 2010)

God bless your son, thank him for his service ,I know you are proud


----------



## gamorris (Aug 2, 2010)

Salute!!!!!!


----------



## Mangler (Aug 3, 2010)

carver said:


> gods speed



x100.


----------



## milltown (Aug 3, 2010)

I know you are proud of your son.  It is amazing sometimes that we can still get people to volunteer for their country.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats, thanks and God blessings to your son! I know he'll serve our Country proudly!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 3, 2010)

Tell him thanks! I have a sneaking suspicion that smile didn't last too long when the bus got to Columbus.


----------



## madeintheusa (Aug 6, 2010)

Still Smilin' see new pic!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2010)

Ooh Rah! and Marine Corps Dad Semper Fi!


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 7, 2010)

Awsome pict.
Ask hi how does he like the Cattle Car's?
Great job Dad.
Congrats.


----------



## CAMO84 (Aug 7, 2010)

Tell your son thanks for all his time he will be servering. My son just left for FMTB training at Camp Lejuene for the Navy. After that he will be stationed with a marine airstation @ Cherry Point. Been in for 6 months and really enjoys doing what hes doing.


----------



## Local Boy (Aug 8, 2010)

My stepson is in 2nd Platoon, Preadators on the Prowl.  We have pics like yours from Facebook.  We have letters, but haven't had a phone call in 3 weeks.  Mom is waiting for the phone to ring.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 16, 2010)

Yup still smiling...My brother went through Benning. We went to his pass and review. It was something! I went to "great mistakes" in Chicago for the USN. I saw all the parents/loved ones in the stands as we were snapping and popping around the drill hall. Made us feel kinda good. 5 years in the Seabees and came home and watched my younger brother do it too at Benning. Good stuff.


----------



## displacedhntr (Aug 17, 2010)

*Man this is great!*



madeintheusa said:


> *** UPDATE *** NEW PIC My son Patrick (nevamiss270) just shipped off to Ft Benning for 9 weeks of BCT. Since he has been 5 years old I have had him in the deer stand with me, he has seen me take my biggest buck a 10 point and I have been with him when he has taken all 3 of his 8 points. Been a fishing, bow, blackpowder and rifle companion for the last 18 years, gonna miss him this season, hope to squeeze in a weekend or two, good luck son. Hot, humid and alot of hard work and he loves it!!! HOOOOAH!!!! A CO 2-47 4th platoon Death Dealers - Bring the Pain!!!


 
This is great, I was in the same platoon in Oct of 03. I wonder what the place looks like now. Me and a few soldiers built the "shadow company" sign in front of the building. It is probably gone now that was almost 7 years ago.


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

Just got home Saturday from our son's BCT graduation at Ft. Jackson. It was great to re-unite after 10 weeks! 2-39 Bravo Company AAA-0 (Anything, Anywhere, Anytime Bar Nothing)


----------



## BradT52 (Aug 19, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## v1vrv2 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank him for his service and God bless him. He is doing the right thing. By the way, that is a much nicer bus than I rode to training.


----------



## the MAD plumber (Aug 30, 2010)

Tell him he has our thanks and our prayers!


----------



## SneakyOne (Aug 30, 2010)

It's always great to see great men still enlisting. Tell your son that we all appreciate his service! I went through Benning as well. The best fighters in the Army come from Benning... Airborne!


----------



## propwins (Aug 30, 2010)

I salute your son for volunteering. Our prayers are with him and all the troopers.  And thanks to the parents for raising such a good kid.


----------



## LittleHolder (Sep 8, 2010)

I showed my 3 year old son your pictures.  I told him that that was a man that was watching out for our future!  We thank him and will pray for him!  And thank you to all posters on here that have served!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Sep 10, 2010)

May His service never be forgotten.God Bless Him. and THANK YOU for Your sons service.and for Your Sacrifice..


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank your Son for Serving this great Country and Defending our Freedoms!


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 13, 2010)

a word from the pilot who put the airplane down the river in new york. I am not a hero: ahero is one who knows the danger and does it anyway. Your son is already a hero!


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 14, 2010)

Bless him, Lord.
Tell him thank you please.


----------



## madeintheusa (Sep 20, 2010)

*Proud parents of an ARMY Soldier!!!!*

Proud parents of an ARMY Soldier!!!!


----------



## Local Boy (Sep 20, 2010)

Us too!  Stepson was in 2nd Platoon.  We drove from Clemson to Benning to Ft. Gordon to relatives south of Atlanta to Gordon to Clemson.  But we met one family that had driven from Arizona.

Where did your son go for AIT?


----------



## madeintheusa (Sep 20, 2010)

Patrick is at Ft. Gordon for 18 weeks, 25Q


----------



## Wade95 (Sep 20, 2010)

God bless and God speed to your son. You now have even more reasons to be proud of him.


----------



## Local Boy (Sep 20, 2010)

Ross's MOS is 25P at Fort Gordon.


----------



## Local Boy (Sep 20, 2010)

madeintheusa, I showed your pic to my wife.  Our wives have been talking on the Facebook page all this time.


----------



## jdgator (Sep 20, 2010)

One sharp soldier! Better take some pictures for the future.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank your son for his service, and God bless him.


----------

